# Yellow and red rili shrimp group order



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am going to do a group order for some

Yellow Shrimp and Red Rili shrimp

Yellows are 4$ each, and Red Rili are 25$ each

Shipping will be between 5-10 dollars on top per order.

Pick up location will be at:

Frank's Aquarium 
South of HWY 7 on Kennedy Road in the Peachtree Centre Plaza.
8380 Kennedy Rd. Unit C18
Markham, Ontario
L3r OW4

Please EM or Email me for more information and reservations.

Thank you all and have a fantastic day!

PS. Prices are set. Unless you order 250+ each.


----------

